# Boz's Rascally Rabbits of 2009



## Boz (Mar 29, 2009)

[align=center]*




*
[/align][align=center]_*Previous Blogs:*_

Boz's Brazen Bunnies 2009 
(2nd Blog, Beginning 2009)

The Odd Three 
(1st Blog, 2008 & Before) [/align] 
[align=left]
[/align][align=left]*



*
*Breed* - French Lop
*Gotcha Day* - December 23rd, 2007
*Birthday* - October 20th, 2007
*Loves* - Apple Treats, begging, grunting, disapproving, nose rubs, following me, playtime outside
*Other* - She grunts at everything! She was named after the dog Marley in the book Marley & Me by John Grogan.*
Personal Blog* - Marley Mae
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]*



*
*Breed* - Mini Rex
*Gotcha Day* - June, 2005
*Birthday* - April 28th, 2005
*Loves* - Dolla, apple treats, hay, begging, tripping mom
*Other* - Domino is bonded with Dolla.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
*



*
*Breed* - American Fuzzy Lop
*Gotcha Day* - August 21st, 2008
*Birthday* - May 2nd, 2008 (Guess at day)
*Loves* - Domino, food, getting into mischief, begging, food, escaping, tripping mommy, oh did I say food?
*Other* - Dolla is bonded with Domino. Rescued from the shelter![/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
*



*
*Breed* - Lionhead Mix
*Gotcha Day* - March, 28th 2009
*Birthday* - To be Determined!
*Loves* - Jingle Toy, To be Determined!
*Other* - To be Determined! 
[/align]


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought I should start a new blog since I added a new bunny to the family! :biggrin2:

*New Bunny Post:*
Four is Such a Better Number

And now for more pictures of my new nameless bunny! Any idea on names? 


In his cage at the shelter.





Grooming himself in his cage at the shelter.





Being cute!










Home for his foster to adopt!

























He LOVES this toy! (he's throwing it out of his cage in this picture). I have a video below of him throwing it!





Play Time!








































More pictures to come!


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 29, 2009)

All of your bunnies are stunning. I LOVE your new boy's eyes!! I can see why you could not resist. He looks like a Tucker to me :biggrin2:


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2009)

Marley got to go outside on the 16th of March since it was in the 60's! She loved it!
















Runaway!




























































"Pwease give me treatz."










The next two are my favorites!


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks! 
Oh, I forgot to post the pictures showing his eyes!


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's my first picture of him with my cell phone camera.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 29, 2009)

New Bun is adorable.


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks! 
Just so you know that's not his real name.  I just am calling him newbun till I figure one out.  It's hard to find the perfect name!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 29, 2009)

Agh, I can't decide which of your bunnies I like the best! Marley looks like Rory but is so big and squishy and huggable... Dolla is the darling fluffy little girl... Domino is a cutie... and Newbie is way too cute, too! I think his name should be Aiden or Caden! Oh and is Dolla Bell supposed to be like Dollar Bill? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL! It look like her dewlap was weighing her down! :shock:


----------



## Boz (Mar 29, 2009)

SnowyShiloh - Actually, I didn't even mean to make it sound like dollar bill. Someone asked me that same question and I thought, no wonder why Dolla Bell sounds so good together! LOL 
Dolla was her name at the shelter and she is such a doll so I kept it. Then I thought of her middle name, Bell. I never even thought of dollar bill till someone said something! 

kherrmann3 - Her dewlap is massive. I would imagine that might be a factor of why she's not a fast bunny. LOL It's doing exactly what you said, weighing her down! LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love Marley! I want a big squishy bunny like her! Well, at least I want a bunny with a squishy dewlap!


----------



## Boz (Mar 30, 2009)

You should come over and try to convince Marley to let go of that grudge she has on me. She's not happy about me being gone for a week!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 30, 2009)

That happened when I went out of town for a week over Christmas break. I left Toby at my mum's and I got the butt for a long time! h34r2

I'll come over and have a talk with her, though.  Squisheh!


----------



## Boz (Mar 30, 2009)

So, I'm still not sure about a name but I'm leaning towards Louie still. Anyone else like it?

And now I'm completely lost on his age. I swear on my foster sheet it said 3 months. Now on his adoption paper it says 1.5 years. He does look older then 3 months. I'm guessing he's older then I thought!

Anyway... Are you ready for total cuteness?!

This is "his look". He gives me this look every so often. It's SO CUTE! 






And now for more pictures!


























Bunny Butt!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 31, 2009)

ha ha ha love bunny butt!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 31, 2009)

That new one reminds me of a baby cottontail that we had rescued in our yard when I was little. It didn't have the blue eyes, but it had the white nose and spot on the forehead, though!

Very cute little bunny!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 31, 2009)

He is adorable - a perfect addition to your already overly cute crew .

He does look older than 3 months to me too. And i really do like Louie as a name for him.

Jan


----------



## Boz (Apr 4, 2009)

Still not sure of a name! Both my parents don't really like Louie. Go figure. 

He's got a vet appointment setup for a general check up (thanks to the shelter who gives you one free vet visit!). He goes in April 29th. 

And here are videos! Both are not long; under a minute.

He's a sweetie! This one just shows him and how sweet he is! 





This one shows him throwing his favorite toy around. It's hilarious!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 5, 2009)

Waaayyy too cute 

Jan


----------



## Boz (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks! 


Here's a little update on Marley:
I think I "ripped" the last 4 months out of her. All because I went on vacation for a week! She's still back to her aggressive, grunting, growling, scratching, lundging and biting side.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 5, 2009)

Awww, I hope not 

She may just be making you suffer for going away - I know some rabbits give the 'Bunny Butt' - Marley may just be taking that one step further.

Give her a few days, and hopefully she'll come around (craisins may help )

Jan


----------



## Boz (Apr 6, 2009)

I think I might know why she's acting that way.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 6, 2009)

And are you going to share your thoughts with us? onder:


----------



## Boz (Apr 6, 2009)

I think I might know why she's acting that way. 
I think she might be going through a false pregnancy. :nerves1 I feel terrible!
Today while I was downstairs I saw her carrying a bunch of hay in her mouth; she's never done that before. She's not spayed and my new bun is a boy. He is neutered but he just was neutered a month ago. (he came to my house 4 days after his neuter for a week and a half) I'm certain there's no way she's pregnant. I had his cage doors closed with claps to make sure he never got out and have a chance to get near Domino or Marley (because they are not fixed). 

Omg if this isn't false and she's really pregnant I am going to cry. I would feel so terrible and irresponsible. I was so cautious and careful to make sure he never came near either of them! :nerves1


----------



## Boz (Apr 6, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> And are you going to share your thoughts with us? onder:


Oops! for some reason that posted! :? I have the finished reply above this one.


----------



## Boz (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay now I can say for sure she's going through false or real pregnancy. I just went down to feed the bunnies (and although Marley's being a butt she still happily came running up to her pen door like always) and I saw fur on her mat. Then I saw fur in the hay box! That was not there a few hours ago.

I hope this is false. :nerves1


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 6, 2009)

She looks so cute with the hay her mouth. 
Here's hoping for a false pregnancy.


----------



## Boz (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm so nervous! And I feel so bad! She's pulling her fur out. That has to be painful. 

I do have to agree with you, it was super cute with her holding that hay in her mouth.  At one point she was sitting there looking at me with it in her mouth just staring at me. "What do you want?"


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 7, 2009)

Something like this? http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm320/PolarWabbit/From Flickr/SmokiesNest5.jpg


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Judging from the time frame, I would think that she isn't pregnant. How long has the new guy been there? I thought the females would make a nest only at the very end of the pregnancy? 

You're not irresponsible. Things happen. Bunnies are very good at getting their way. (if they did happen to breed)

That picture of Marley is so cute, though!


----------



## Boz (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Kelly! Your definitely right, rabbits are very good at getting their way. 
When I did my foster-to-adopt he came home March 7th. So 31 days today.
He went back to the shelter between March 18th through the 28th.
He came back to my house on the 28th and he's here to stay! 

She pulled out more fur since this morning. I looked on her belly and it's like she didn't even pull any out. She's got a lot of fur!

Her "Nest" box






Next to her box, eating a Fruit and Vegi Heart from BunnyBytes! *munch munch*


----------



## Boz (Apr 8, 2009)

I think she's past it now. Today she's been herself! Sweet and not grunting and letting me pick her up!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2009)

That's good - hopefully it was just a false alarm 

And of course she has pulled a lot of fur - she does have one of the biggest dewlap supplies, after all 

Jan


----------



## Boz (Apr 8, 2009)

She actually didn't pull it out from her dewlap, or so I think! I found a spot on her belly where the fur is thinned out and shorter. Other then that she's just fine.
Thank goodness!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 9, 2009)

I would have laughed if she unevenly plucked her dewlap! She would have been lopsided!


----------



## Boz (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL! That would have made me giggle. :rofl:


----------



## Boz (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't believe as of last week Saturday we only have 5 rabbits at the shelter! Actually only 3 are actually at the shelter! We did get in another bunny at the shelter on Friday of last week (on the 10th). I don't remember her name (for some reason I forget to look all the time). Also, she looks... odd. Like everything up front of her is skinny and her bunny bum is big! I don't know how to explain it real well. Here are some pictures! She's really sweet and sat good for me while clipping her nails.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2009)

She's so cute. 
I like your cage, did someone make it for you?


----------



## Boz (Apr 19, 2009)

They're called Bunny Abode Condos. We got 9 of them early last year. They are great for the bunnies at the shelter! They are roomier.

http://www.leithpetwerks.com/indexpage.cfm?category=1

Oh and I found out her name! It's Buttercup.
And I found out yesterday that another one of the bunnies might be going to a forever home!


----------



## Boz (Apr 19, 2009)

I had this dream last night that I was at an arcade and for 10 tickets you could win a live baby bunny. I won one but then I wanted to win more to get them out of there! Then all of a sudden the bunnies were cats and they were white and pink! There were a bunch all squished (unrealistically) in a 10 gallon tank. Then they were bunnies again and I told my brother and the other person (another friend I can't remember) to start playing the games! And I was thinking in my dream "Omg wait till I tell RO!"


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol! So, you're another person whose life revolves around the Forum 

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 19, 2009)

*Oh I've seen that website before. Dont have that kind of money to spend and ship to here.*

*Boz wrote: *


> They're called Bunny Abode Condos. We got 9 of them early last year. They are great for the bunnies at the shelter! They are roomier.
> 
> http://www.leithpetwerks.com/indexpage.cfm?category=1
> 
> ...


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2009)

Little Buttercup kind of looks like Luna did when Naturestee took her from the shelter... fat body with little stick legs. Does she seem malnourished, or does it seem like her people took care of her?

She is very pretty.... I wish someone would want her and Andy Allen as a couple. Imagine two tortie Dutches running around! :shock:The confusion would never end!!

myheart


----------



## Boz (Apr 19, 2009)

*Jan *- Pretty much! I had another dream with the forum related to it I think... but I can't remember what it was! 

*Rebecca *- Yeah, I think an Cube Condo is cheaper to make!

*Janet *- I think she's malnourished. Her fur is very coarse, could that be caused from malnourishment? She also had a little bit of a dirty butt.. Could have been from her previous diet of too much protien and bad nutrition. Sadly we know nothing of her past. She was left in front of petsmart. 
I think she was in a fight with another rabbit at some point in her life. She has a scar on her ear on the same place as Domino from when Domino got in a fight with Marley (Marley got into her cage a while back).


----------



## myheart (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor little Buttercup!!! I think Naturestee had said that Luna had a pot-belly, coarse hairs, and scaley ears. She also had major dental issues so she couldn't eat properly. I think her mouth was all cut up from molar spurs. A few dental grindings, some good pain meds, and good food straightend Luna out. Thankfully, Naturestee saw how bad off Luna was and nursed her back to health! 

I do hope someone will do the same for little Buttercup.... ray:

myheart


----------



## Boz (Apr 20, 2009)

This next weekend there's this Earth Day event. I was asked to come along and bring a bunny! But since I'll be there from about 9:30am till 4pm I'm going to take a bunny in the morning and another in the afternoon. I may bring her, but she is getting spayed on Tuesday, so I don't know if she'd be up to it. I guess I'll see how she's feeling.


----------



## Boz (Apr 20, 2009)

er let me explain that better!
There's an Earth day even at this place and the shelter was invited to come or something like that. So then another lady asked me if I'd like to come along and bring a bunny. I said yes! Supposedly this is a big event!


----------



## Boz (Apr 28, 2009)

Whooo! I did some "remodeling" tonight. Pictures tomorrow! Bed time now.

Oh and Domino's birthday is tomorrow!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Today?  Happy B-Day, Domino! How old are you?


----------



## Boz (Apr 28, 2009)

Domino is four! Happy Birthday Domino!  I didn't get her anything, I don't know what to get her! But I had an idea for her and Dolla (since Dolla's birthday is in a couple days).


----------



## myheart (Apr 28, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Domino!!!!*

arty:arty:arty:

(I hope you at least gave her a little extra of her favorite snack, if you didn't get her anything...) 

Or you could give her a nose rub from me... :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 28, 2009)

I make cardboard box condos for my bunnies. I also tend to get them something little, like a new toy or wicker basket to destroy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 28, 2009)

*HAPPY, HOPPY BIRTHDAY, DOMINO arty:
*


----------



## Boz (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  And that's from Domino! hehe

Posting pictures once they upload!


----------



## Boz (Apr 30, 2009)

Louie's old cage.







Domino begging for treats.






Domino and Dolla's Old cage, taken a part some.






Marley, begging and just being a goof.






Domino and Dolla's "Half"






Louie's "Half"






The full cage.








Soo.... yes. I'm atempting to bond Domino and Dolla to Louie! Once bonded, the split in the cage will be taken down and they'll share the full cage. I really like having most of it only two panels deep. It's SO much easier to clean. 



*But now here's my new thoughts:*
Marley is by herself. She doesn't get along with Domino and Dolla. And instead of possibly ruining Domino and Dolla's bond, why not try and bond Louie and Marley?
The thing is, I'm not sure how this will work. Louie is typically laid back (well from what I have experienced so far) and Marley is pushy. Do you think that Louie being a boy and more laid back would help bonding him to Marley? I can tell he really wants to be with another bunny. He adores Dolla and loves to be by her when I let them have a little play time together. He even groomed her but Domino isn't so pleased yet. 

Should I try bonding Marley and Louie? Marley is nearly 3 times bigger then him though. That worries me a little. Ahh! I don't know!

I have enough panels to build Louie a cage to put in Marley's cage (since dividing her cage in half would be a little hard).

Any thoughts? :?


----------



## RexyRex (May 1, 2009)

I wish I had some advice, I'm having trouble letting some buns out at the same time with no fighting. Max would give anything for a friend, but none of them like him enough

Good Luck! If you have any sucess please share!! I'd love to know what you did.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 1, 2009)

My first thought was 'Yes, try and bond him to Marley', but then I saw that he really likes Dolla and they get along together. However, if Domino isn't so keen to accept him, I think I would still try and bond him with Marley first. If it doesn't look like it is going to happen, then at least you know that he and Dolla may get along.

Good luck with whatever you decide 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 1, 2009)

Your Bunnies are all so Adorable. 

Gosh I can't believe I have commented on your before.

Susan


----------



## Boz (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! 

I'm not quiet sure what I'm going to do yet. This weekend is a little crazy for me, lots going on!

And tonight I have a visitor....

Meet Cadberry! I believe she's actually Louie's sister. They came in together to the shelter with another little boy who was adopted.

The reason she's here? This weekend is the Adopt-A-Thon at Petsmart and another lady and I went tonight. We wanted to bring a rabbit along but we had one problem, the shelter closes at 4:30! So I asked my mom if it would be okay if she stayed over night here. She said yes. So now she's here! She'll be going back tomorrow morning.

She's real sweet but she has slight cage aggression. When she's in the pen (I took her to another event last Saturday) she a lot better and not so fearful. She's not spayed yet so I'm hoping that once she is she'll calm a little. She's shy at first but she's real nice once she warms up. She's very active and curious and loves exploring! 
















Her pen for the night.




The plywood is up so that if she were to jump out she couldn't go running around by my other rabbits and get into some mischief.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 4, 2009)

:shock: Are those gorgeous blue eyes that I see?:hearts:


----------



## Boz (May 4, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> :shock: Are those gorgeous blue eyes that I see?:hearts:


Yes they are!
Are you falling for them? :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 5, 2009)

Yes, but Will isn't.  He only has eyes for his brown-eyed bun. 

Do we get some pictures of your other buns soon?


----------



## myheart (May 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Do we get some pictures of your other buns soon?


:yeahthat: (well... you know that Kelly meant the furry, long-ears buns, right?)


----------



## Nonamebunni (May 5, 2009)

cute bunnies


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 5, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Do we get some pictures of your other buns soon?
> ...


I'll settle for bunny buns.


----------



## Boz (May 5, 2009)

You mean this furry, long-ears bun?

*




















*

She's gotten really poofy. 

Her fur has been doing really well up till about 2 weeks ago. Her fur is matting... BAD. It's unbelievable. And it all in the spots that are hard to brush on her (aka anywhere but her head and back! :grumpy It's pretty much her "contact" points. And since I swear she's hyperactive or something, that doesn't help much! So I've been having to cut them out. But even doing that is hard! It's never ending. :rollseyes

As much as I love Dolla, I think she'll be my first and last fuzzy lop. I'll stick with Hollands.


----------



## Boz (May 5, 2009)

Fuzzy Butt...











...With a Bad Hair Day.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 6, 2009)

Yay! Fuzzy bunny butt! I love fuzzy lops, but I am too lazy to brush that much hair! I will have to live my "fuzzy lop life" out through your Dolla in pictures!  Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Boz (May 7, 2009)

hehe your welcome!
I'll have some more pictures up soon!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2009)

Oh goodness - look at all that fluffy adorableness . Waayyy too cute!!

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 8, 2009)

This has got to be one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen .Just look at that ADORABLE face. It's so kissable.:big kiss:

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 8, 2009)

Not only is that little face kissable, but the bunny butt in the background looks snortable! Gotta love that mini-rex fur!


----------



## Boz (May 8, 2009)

hehehe

Well here are some more pictures from when I took Easter pictures.
These are of Louie! He's such a little character.
Sorry for the picture overload!









































































































































:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 8, 2009)

Great pictures! I love the fuzzyness!


----------



## myheart (May 9, 2009)

I so agree with Susan about that picture of Dolla... she looks so smoochable in that pic!!! 

I would have the most difficult time picking a fav of Louie!!!! Too many cute pics at one time!!! So I will narrow it down to two (maybe three)....

This pic screams out, "Love me because I know I am so awesome..." (mmmmm... blue eyes!!! so dreamy.... I'm in love.....)






Most amazing head-shot... beautiful!!!






"I so disapprove of having to sit here with the peasants who are not real! The humiliation of it all...!!!!!






I could just keep picking out pics, but I better let some one else pic their fav's also...LOL Great pics!!! I love them all!!!

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (May 9, 2009)

Oh wow! Look at those gorgeous Louie pics. The last two made me smile - the expression on his face is priceless . And I have to agree with Jaet - that head shot is perfect!

Jan


----------



## Boz (May 10, 2009)

I love that head shot too. It was one of my favorites when I was looking through them! 
And those ones of him in the basket with all the other bunnies... I agree, he is SO disapproving. LOL! That look is priceless.

He's so adorable. He'd be the bunny who'd want something really bad but would wait if he had too. Unlike my other three. They want something, they want it NOW!


----------



## Boz (May 19, 2009)

*How is Domino, Dolla, and Louie's bonding going, you ask?...*






....A picture tell a 1000 words. :biggrin2: 
(and times that by 27 pictures that gives you 27000 words!)


*Taken the 17th*































































































Excuse the mess, I was in the process of cleaning!




*Taken the 16th*





















And for added bonus... *DOLLA CUTENESS!*











Tongue action!





She's a sloppy drinker...






:biggrin2:

Can also be seen here! http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46831


----------



## LuvaBun (May 19, 2009)

That's great, Breanna . And don't they make the cutest threesome. I'm so pleased that it's going so well!

Jan


----------



## Boz (May 20, 2009)

Thanks!
Domino and Louie have had little disputes. Little nips and grunts and a thump but I think it's nothing too serious and Domino is just being a butt (she usually starts it).


----------



## Boz (Jun 7, 2009)

*Houdini Bunny at is again, with a bonus Disappearing Act!*

Dolla Bell Houdini has come back to redeem her name.

Lately she's keep escaping. Dolla and Domino's door is held together with a clamp like this: http://images.toolspot.co.uk/Clamps/2Pc%20612in%20Black%20Pastic%20Clamp.jpg

But she'll push and push against the door until it pops open, and enjoy the freedom!

Well this morning she got out and I threw my hands in the air, "I give up! You guys can stay out!" And left for the shelter.

Well, I come home and my dad goes down by the bunnies to give them some apple wood. He comes back and yells for me to come down right now. I freaked out by his tone!

He says "I can't find Dolla." 
"Oh she's probably gotten behind blah blah..." And I'm looking away.
Then he goes "I know where she is."
I turn around and just as I was about to ask where, I saw her...





































She must have attempted to just on top of it and when she did she fell through since the door swings.

She was just in there, eating leftover hay, enjoying herself.

I don't know what I'm going to do with her! :rollseyes


(also posted here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47372&forum_id=1)


----------



## myheart (Jun 8, 2009)

Hil-ar-i-ous!!!!! OMG..... Thanks so much for the morning giggle!!!! I laughed so much seeing her little moosh poking out!!! Dolla is way too cute!!! Such a character!! She seemed so cute and quiet at the shelter....Good thing she ended up with a very tolerant slave....


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 8, 2009)

:laugh:Those pictures are just priceless! What a little devil she is (but a *very* cute one)!

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you going to submit any pictures to the photophile contests? Your pictures are adorable!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I don't know why I have never clicked on your blog but boy was I missing out! 

You had better hide Marley! She is such a dolll! soooooo cute!! I just love her dewlap!

Dolla in that can is too cute!! :biggrin2:

And Louie is so cute! Does he have a half brown half blue eye?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 12, 2009)

That is soo funny what Dolla did! Oh my! Lol. She's such a cutie! 

I could seriously come and swipe all of your buns, they are all just too adorable! 

I don't know what it is about Dolla, but GOSH! She's so kissable, looking! And she looks very cuddly too  I just love AFL's!!! 
And I'm a sucker for any rabbit with blue eyes and white marks on a solid coat....so yes, I'm watching Louie! He's just too handsome!

Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm in Love with Dolla. Her face reminds me so much of my Fluffy. I love that her hair poofs out. I love the photo's of her in trash bin.


----------



## Boz (Jun 13, 2009)

Hehehe thanks everyone! I better put my bunnies under lock and chain! 

And yes, Louie's eyes are half brown, half blue. And each eye is different. One is brown on top and blue on the bottom and the other is blue on top and brown on the bottom. 

I do plan to enter pictures in the contest! I have till the 20th which is a week away. I should have more time now that school is out on Monday!


----------



## Boz (Jun 13, 2009)

[align=center]It Has Finally Happened! I have a Trio!
*And they already have banded together to create mass destruction and make me more of a slave!*
[/align] 

YAY! I have a Trio!  Domino, Dolla and Louie all happily live together as of a few days ago. :biggrin2:

Stealing craisins together!





Their first meal together!





Their first bowl of veggies together!





Sharing hay together!






I was a little worried about Domino being a little butt to Louie but then I caught them like this. :biggrin2:







And Louie has now joined Dolla and Domino's band of mass destruction and sassiness (Dolla is the instigator and founder of the group)!

Today I walk downstairs and find this:





Dolla opened had opened the door and when I came down Dolla and Domino hiked it back into the cage!





Louie hasn't quiet figured out that your supposed to act innocent INSIDE the cage.
"I din do it."





I have no doubt Dolla ripped this entire bag open of old hamster litter and spread it all over. They were eating hammy food.





They are sassy, but I love them. :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, my! Poor Louie! They're keeping him around as a scape goat! lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 14, 2009)

That's awesome that they have all become friends . However, I think your life has just become a whole lot busier - they sure are going to make you work for their cuteness 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you going to enter the photo contest(s)? I think Marley's magnificent dewlap would put the other entries to shame! Dolla is quite a fuzz-butt + mischievous, and I'm sure there are some categories for Domino and Louie!


----------



## Boz (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes I will be! 
I was waiting for school to end since I'd have more time.
And guess what! I'm FREE! School is now out! WHOOO!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow! I keep forgetting how late in the year schools run! I got out of college back in mid-May! It's funny how you forget those things!  Happy summer!


----------



## Boz (Jun 16, 2009)

I know! We were supposed to get off last Thursday already! But then we had snow days. So we had to make up 3 days. :grumpy:
Luckily they had us make one up on the Friday before Memorial day weekend. Usually we have off that day. So we only had to make up 2 at the end of the year. But still!

Next year though, I hope for LOTS of snow days because I'm a Senior. And since seniors leave early, we don't have to make them up! anic:


...
OMG! I'm a Senior! :faint:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha! Then you'll graduate, go to college, then be on the bottom of the food chain again! lol


----------



## Boz (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL! At least I get to feel on top for 10 months of my life.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## Boz (Jun 18, 2009)

I need your help! I can't decide which pictures to enter in the contest!

Most likely to fall asleep in class:

Dolla




or






And then the biggest Dewlap!




or




or




or




or




or




or






Disapproving:




or





See why this is so hard?!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 18, 2009)

The one with Dolla is a toss-up! I say that this one is good for Marley (or one similar with mouth-obscured-by-dewlap action!)


----------



## Boz (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Kelly! I'll use that one. 



*sigh* I miss TicTac. 




































And her little heart nose. :nerves1


----------



## Boz (Jun 21, 2009)

I love Garage Sales!
*Especially on Saturdays!* 


My mom and I did some "serious" garage saling today! Scored a lot of deals! One place we stopped at decided that it was getting late enough and she was giving away all their baby clothes for free!  And it was nice stuff! She was like "Here! Need another bag?" We took a whole hoard of it! But my mom gave her some money anyway because we felt bad for just taking it! :shock:

Besides that, I, myself, found LOTS of stuff I wanted!

Shall we begin?

First off, the ever adorable baby bunny books! :biggrin2: Costing me a total of $1.50






My three favorites





A picture from in one of the three books above. It's so cute! 






Then I got a small/medium dog create! It's really nice and one that's easy to take apart! The two I have, Marley can barely fit her big fuzzy butt in them (they are the same size). So when I saw this one for $10 I asked if she'd take $5 and she did! So that cost $5!






Then I found this bunny mug for 50 cents. hehe






A Taller (3 foot maybe?) baby gate for the rabbits since they can jump over the shorter one. :grumpy: One spot pops out a little, but some hot glue and it's good as new! And it was only $1!






Oh no! I am not done!
I got this cage and all the extras with it! It fits on top of my 20 gallon high perfectly! I can use it as a tank topper for gerbils! The wheel is the right size for a gerbil and the little hidey house I can use for play time. And the water bottle will be perfect to attach to the topper. The bowl I don't have much use for. It was marked $10 and I asked it they'd take $5. They did hehe.





So I spent a total of $13 today and got all this stuff! I was super happy I got the dog create because buying a new one is so expensive and I really needed one for Marley's big butt!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 21, 2009)

Holy super deals, batman! Nice finds! I love rummaging!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow. You got some really great deals there 

Jan


----------



## Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks you two! 

"Holy super deals, batman!"
LOL! That was hilarious! LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, I have a weird sense of humor (and catch phrases! w00t!)h34r2


----------



## Boz (Jul 16, 2009)

The Trio met Marley with nothing in between. 
*And it wasn't on purpose!*

First, background info. Marley hates the Trio, the Trio hates Marley. They fight between the pen wire when each of them are out. Domino has gotten in two fights with Marley in the past with some scuffle leaving Domino with a scar on each of her ears. Louie and Marley also got into it during a date, I separated it instantly and neither were hurt but got bit in the "chest" in the process.

I went down to feed the rabbits tonight, turned on the light to see Marley's pen door wide open. I had let the trio out to run earlier that day and they have been out since. I just froze, in shoke. I stood there and watched... "Domino, 1, on top the food bin... 2 Louie.. 3 Dolla.... 4....Where's Marley?" She was under her shelf in her cage. There were several tufts of fur laying around and poo all over (go figure) but surprisingly no blood. 

The Trio happily hopped into their cage and I said "Alright, who's first?" I looked at Dolla and she was angry that I was rudely distributing her busy life with checking over nonsense. Domino was unmarked. Louie has a quarter size bald spot on his back but it's not red or bleeding or irritated looking. I checked their ears, face, nose, mouth, belly, bum, nothing. They were fine except for that little bald spot on Louie.

I didn't look at Marley closely but when she got so excited for veggies she tried to climb/jump the pen wall I figured she wasn't too hurt. She grunted at me and I think for the most part she's a littlegrumpy mood right now. 

All I can say is thank GOODNESS none of them were seriously hurt! I guess they just wanted to give mom a HUGE scare!:faint:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

HAHA. Breanna you know you need more Drama in your life.  Give my girl Dolla a kiss for me


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh, man! I hate that feeling! I walked in the room once and saw hair tufts everywhere. I felt so sick! I'm glad everybunny is OK.


----------



## Boz (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so surprised they didn't get serious injuries! They fight through the wire/pen and it's not just a little grunt. They'll scratch/box and nip at eachother (or try, they can't get their noses through ). And I've heard so many bad stories! Especially poor Toby!


----------



## Boz (Aug 2, 2009)

[align=center]Leave it to Dolla to Emphasize the WARNING About The New Style of NIC Panel!
[/align]
In end of June I came home from being gone and started to brush Dolla. I put her on top of my make shift grooming table which was next to her cage. After a couple minutes of brushing she got so fed up with me brushing her she did what you'll see in the video. I was speechless! I ran upstairs and got my camera so I could show you all. It just took a few more brushes and she did it again. I also went on in the video to hit and pull the side of the hole she went through to prove I wasn't faking this! 

And to give you an idea on Dolla's size, she's an American Fuzzy Lop. She's the same size as Domino who is a Mini Rex. I'm guessing she weighs about 3-4lbs.

This is why all those bigger panels are on top and used as the floors and shelves (with rugs covering them of course!).





Leave it to Dolla. :rollseyes


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL Breanna That's so cute. My little girl can fit through the bars.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My Sammi can do that, too! I mean, Sammi is pretty thin, but I never thought she would do that! 

Dolla is so funny. Mommy is playing with the wire and Dolla is just playing with the TP tube.  You were probably embarrassing the poor thing!


----------



## Saudade (Aug 2, 2009)

I find it funny that buns are happy to stay in their cages, I know for a fact that if I leave the top of Lucy's cage open she can easily get out and get up to mischief, but quite regularly I accidentally leave it open for 30 mins to 2 hours but all the way up to 12 hours and Lucy stays in there the entire time.

I think that a lot of buns have tricks to get in and out of their cages (not all of them though I'm sure!) but they just prefer to not use them.

Dolla's a ninja I swear!


----------



## Boz (Aug 2, 2009)

Dolla is a little stinker. She looks so cute and innocent. But behind it all she's an escape artist! No jail could contain her!  

The next post will emphasize the "escape artist". :rollseyes


----------



## Boz (Aug 2, 2009)

[align=center]Dolla Bell Houdini - Will it EVER End?!
[/align]







I swear she is a distant relative of Harry Houdini! She ONCE AGAIN is getting out and I have no clue how!! I thought I finally had her contained!!

ullhair:


AND, guess where she goes every time? Hmm? Guess? In the bin on top of the counter there where the hay is. I wouldn't mind it, but she poops in there too!! But how she got up there was beyond me. Except I think she's now using the bags of hay sitting between the counter and the cage.





But how is she getting out?

First I looked at the door.





Well she could get out this way...





Fixed.





Then I thought, well maybe she's squeezing out here since now she has something to go on besides falling.





Fixed.





The last place is jumping onto the top from the ramp, but I doubt it as it's a weird angle.





I go to bed, feeling confident only to be told by my mom that Dolla got out and guess where she was?





You guessed it!






ullhair:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 2, 2009)

*But look at her, she's so cute and innocent of any wrong doing 

Boz wrote: *


> [align=center]Dolla Bell Houdini - Will it EVER End?!
> [/align]
> 
> I go to bed, feeling confident only to be told by my mom that Dolla got out and guess where she was?
> ...


----------



## Boz (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh I know and I think she knows it!
She'll pop out of the bin and look at me like "Hey mom!! I loooove you! Ain't I cute munching on hay?!"


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Oh I know and I think she knows it!
> She'll pop out of the bin and look at me like "Hey mom!! I loooove you! Ain't I cute munching on hay?!"


Toby does that. He'll be somewhere he knows he isn't supposed to be, turn around and give me the cutest look possible. I swear, he almost has the sparkly "anime eyes" when he does it. It's like he puffs his face-fur up, too, so he looks cute and chubby. Little boogers. How do they know they are being cute while doing something un-cute?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Oh I know and I think she knows it!
> She'll pop out of the bin and look at me like "Hey mom!! I loooove you! Ain't I cute munching on hay?!"


Toby does that. He'll be somewhere he knows he isn't supposed to be, turn around and give me the cutest look possible. I swear, he almost has the sparkly "anime eyes" when he does it. It's like he puffs his face-fur up, too, so he looks cute and chubby. Little boogers. How do they know they are being cute while doing something un-cute?


----------



## Boz (Aug 4, 2009)

I think they are smarter then we know!!


And could a mod change the sub-topic from...
* Marley, Domino, Dolla, & NewBun*
to
* Marley, Domino, Dolla, & Louie*
Please?

Thanks!!


----------



## Boz (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you to whoever changed the sub-title for me!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 7, 2009)

I saw lots of French Lops at the Fair yesterday. The broken brown/agouti ones reminded me of Marley. I'd never seen French Lops in person before. Their dewlaps are much more luxurious up close! I almost died laughing when I saw one sleeping with her dewlap dunked in the water dish!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 22, 2009)

Hows my Dolla doing these days?? Keeping out of trouble??


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah, how are all of your adorable bunners doing?


----------

